# Cookwise by Shirley Corriher.



## pumpkingrl (Aug 30, 2004)

Am wondering what your thoughts are on this reference book?

I've haerd of the book in passing and listened to her on KCRW's Good Food program over the weekend. I ordered her book on bn.com too.

~ts~


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

It's excellent.

Do a search for previous posts regarding this book:
http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/search.php?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I thought it was informative, but the recipes I tried weren't special.

Phil


----------



## scott123 (Dec 23, 2003)

I think it's a left brain/right brain sort of thing. I've never made any recipe from any of the prominent food science celebrities that was all that great. The science they lay down is invaluable, but the recipes generally miss their mark.

The one possible exception to this is molecular gastronomy. It's very possible that these guys are marrying art and science. I do not know enough about them to say for sure.

Pumpkingrl, Ms. Corriher is my absolute favorite 'lay' food science author. Her writings on baked goods (especially bread) are top notch.


----------



## pumpkingrl (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your responses. I finally got the book. Hopefully oer the holidas I'll have some time to thumb through and read.

Happy Holidaze!


----------

